# Got a new puppy



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

12 weeks old on March 3, 2008.
Both parents out of south dakota.Champion show dogs.
Chessie Bay Retriever.
Wanda, My newest hunting & fishing partner.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Good looking "chewing machine". I understand that Chessies can destroy a chair in two days and a couch in five.  Seriously, a great looking pup.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep that is a great looking pup, I will be saying prayers for all of your valuables that are within 4 feet of the floor!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't trust them when they are puppies. They've got that look in their eyes. The look that says, "Is that edible?" or "Can I pee on that?"


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Congrats on your pup Walleye. You said you were gonna get one that day we were ice fishing..........................Rich


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice looking pup Owen.
Chewing a chair?? 
I have a 4 month old little male Daschund who chewed a 4 inch hole in a new recliner the other day.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

She is a chewing machine. Nothing is sacred around her.
She is doing real good for just being here 1 full week.
She is starting to let us know when she has to go outside and pee/ poop. But them needle teeth has got to go really soon.
She will be with me fishing when winds and waves alow and we will be working on dead bird training as soon as this darn blizzard passes and we got some nice weather outside. 
We are working on retrieving in the house with a ball. She will bring it back but, it takes a while for her to let it go, for another toss accross the floor.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey guy......con-grat's on that pup......looks like an "Ornery" little "gal".... best of luck.......PS actually, should have said........."big girl"........


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

What a great lookin Pup......... Enjoy! and Congrats!


Frank


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

Nice looking pup. Owen good luck with her!!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Great looking pup, they sure make good friends.


----------



## Ranger521 (May 18, 2006)

I got a new Chessie pup for Christmas this year from my wife. I lost my K-9 partner who worked with me for many years on patrol. I didnt think I could ever get attached to another dog. But the little guy is certainly starting to grow on me. Although he thinks my wife is his (which is okay with me on most days!).


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

well I have never had your breed but I can tell you that about 9 yrs ago we got the worlds best house slipper hunter/killer in the world in a golden retriever but have yet to find a good population of house slippers in the wild


----------

